
'Five Eyes' governments call on tech giants to build encryption backdoors - plankers
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/03/five-eyes-governments-call-on-tech-giants-to-build-encryption-backdoors-or-else/
======
asadhaider
See also discussion from yesterday with original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17898498)

------
curiousgal
Encryption, when governments are involved, is a losing battle I've come to
realize. If a couple of researchers could come up with inherent flaws in CPU
architecture then I am pretty sure a government spending millions of dollars
for years had done the same. It's like trying to fortify a castle built on
sand.

------
plankers
If anybody has a meatier link, please post it. This was the first article I
found from a tech-oriented source.

~~~
golem14
Better link: [https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/national-
security/five-...](https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/national-
security/five-..).

Relevant text here would be:

""" Encryption

18 Encryption is vital to the digital economy, a secure cyberspace and the
protection of personal, commercial and government information. The five
countries have no interest or intention to weaken encryption mechanisms. We
recognise, however, that encryption, including end-to-end encryption, is also
used in the conduct of terrorist and criminal activities. The inability of
intelligence and law enforcement agencies to lawfully access encrypted data
and communications poses challenges to law enforcement agencies' efforts to
protect our communities. Therefore, we agreed to the urgent need for law
enforcement to gain targeted access to data, subject to strict safeguards,
legal limitations, and respective domestic consultations. We have agreed to a
Statement of Principles on Access to Evidence and Encryption
([https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/national-
security/five-...](https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/national-
security/five-..). ) that sets out a framework for discussion with industry on
resolving the challenges to lawful access posed by encryption, while
respecting human rights and fundamental freedoms. """

~~~
matheusmoreira
> targeted access to data

> subject to strict safeguards

> legal limitations

> domestic consultations

Great joke!

